# Giannis Antetokounmpo enjoys all-star weekend



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Giannis Antetokounmpo got a taste of what stardom in the NBA is like during the all-star weekend in New Orleans.
> 
> His schedule was hectic, but he appreciated the opportunity to interact with the league's top players and even got to speak with one of the players he looks up to the most — Magic Johnson.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/giannis-antetokounmpo-enjoys-all-star-weekend-b99206726z1-245780601.html


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hard not to like the kid.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it just me or is this guy a wealthy man's Jan Veselý?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

It is just you.


----------

